# Offers/Free giveaways section?



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

*Supermarket or other Offers and board sponsors freebies section?*​
For 466.67%Against 116.67%Needs more work116.67%


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

There seems to be no place other than gen con to share offers at the moment e.g supermarket deals on products of use such as cheap meat etc.

Also a place where supp companies/board sponsors can announce free samples/giveaways etc.

Just thought it would be helpful to have it all in one place?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Most of our sponsors have their own sections to promote offers and the ads in themselves are used to promote offers.

We also don't permit members posting discount and referral codes. So I don't think that what's left would warrent it's own section. But welcome to hear others views.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

I think it's a good idea if it's moderated properly, at the moment people just post offers in general con and they get missed/lost easily.

For example, the other week or so morrisons had 50% off their lean mince making their 12% fat 675g steak mince only £2.49, loads of people will have missed out because of the location of the thread.

Board sponsors post offers in their own sections so that's not a problem i don't think!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I suggest you make this into a poll?

My main concern would be free promotion for non-sponsors. But at the same time, I appreciate that it can really help to be made aware of deals e.g. buy 1 get 1 free for tinned tuna etc


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Katy said:


> Most of our sponsors have their own sections to promote offers and the ads in themselves are used to promote offers.
> 
> We also don't permit members posting discount and referral codes. So I don't think that what's left would warrent it's own section. But welcome to hear others views.





Katy said:


> I suggest you make this into a poll?
> 
> My main concern would be free promotion for non-sponsors. But at the same time, I appreciate that it can really help to be made aware of deals e.g. buy 1 get 1 free for tinned tuna etc


No personal referral codes then and board sponsors can only post free stuff/giveaways as they can promote offers in their banners/sub sections?

It would be mainly usefull for supermarket deals offers and pricing mistakes


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a half drunk bottle of clucose cherry flavour. Its the lucozade rip off, just pay postage and you can have the item free.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> No personal referral codes then and board sponsors can only post free stuff/giveaways as they can promote offers in their banners/sub sections?
> 
> It would be mainly usefull for supermarket deals offers and pricing mistakes


I do get that it would be mainly supermarkets. I have discussed this with Lorian and we are taking the suggestion seriously. We'd just like to hear more from members on the topic and we'd need to think about all aspects.


----------

